# 2011: Speakers & Workshops



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

The website has been updated with some preliminary info on this summer's conference:

http://www.heartlandbees.com/


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

What's the process for registering?

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Grant said:


> What's the process for registering?


Registration info should be online at the link above in late spring.


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

A tentative schedule is now available on their website or follow the link https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Avqj2lhI7OM6dDZwRk54YmZ0UGZUeTR0TzVNWW9WSWc&output=html


----------



## Sweet to the Soul (Sep 1, 2010)

Registration now posted on the HAS web page.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Thanks for all the help! Still recovering from health problems but plan to be at HAS this year with my wife Lynne /driver/better half you know the rest. I'll be the one with the tall fancy walking stick.
Clint


----------

